# which is better?



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

have a quastion about ordering some sexy items and was just wondering what site or company would have the best deal, i know of adam and eve and eden fantasy, am i missin any? And what do u recomend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I have tried more than a few of them.
Adam & Eve always has the merchandise in stock and ships right away. I won't even look at any other company now.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This is what I do, I find what I want on Adam & Eve -love the reviews! (or any site for that matter) ....then I do a google search to find the lowest possible price possible online, I check ebay too -just watch to buy from a reputable seller with excellent feedback. 

If I never heard of the company, I check the BBB and to be extra safe , I use a one time disposable Virtual credit card # when I buy.


----------

